# Duda con este amplificador



## petenor (Nov 11, 2009)

Hola gente. Bueno resulta que me quiero armar un amplificador tranquilo para tocar con mi guitarra electrica y la electro acustica, encontre este circuito que me parecio bastante potente, bastante facil, bastante barato y bueno en fin, queria preguntarles que les parece si va a sonar bien y si con un transformador de 12+12 /5a esta bien. La verdad es que en Argentina me quieren cobrar 75 pesos por ese transformador, si le pongo uno de 4 pasara algo??
Supuestamente donde encontre este circuito dijeron que era una replica de un amplificador Gorilla de 35w sera cierto?? son buenos amplificadores esos?
Gracias por su tiempo


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 11, 2009)

> 12+12/5AC	TRANSFORMADOR 12+12V 5A COPPER	$26.067
> 12+12/5AI	TRANSFORMADOR 12+12 5A IMPORTADO	$57.227
> 12+12/8AC	TRANSFORMADOR 12+12 8 A COPPER	$62.155


http://www.electronicaliniers.com.ar/principal.htm


----------



## petenor (Nov 11, 2009)

de 3 amper servira?


----------



## A Class (Nov 14, 2009)

Mira la datasheet del tda 2040,ahi puedes ver la potencia del integrado,creo recordar que era de unos 20 w? no me hagas mucho caso,de todas formas,busca los datos 

Yo armaria un ampli a transistores,asi puedes ampliar en un futuro,pero eso te sale barato de hacer,un tda 2040 vale poco


----------

